# Moving to Banff



## scubaborsboom (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi 

I am looking in to moving to Banff in September 2012 (yes I no its a long time away). I am going over to do something different. Try and get work on a mountain or something like that. I will be looking at doing a full year over there. 

I have been looking at Banff because of the fact that there is a good opportunity of finding a job, and having a reliable snowfall. What is working on a mountain like? am I better to get to get a job in town and travel to the ski areas on weekends/powder days?

Any help that can be offered is very much appreciated. I am open to any ideas of other places to live/work. 

Thanks 
Stephen Borsboom


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't answer any of your questions but I'm moving to Cochrane Dec 2012 which is about 1hr 15mins from Banff. I think Banff is a gorgeous place and will be a fabulous experience - particularly in the winter!! In my opinion, if you'd want to work in the mountains living in Banff or a town very nearby would be best.

Good luck with your plans - it's such a nice part of Canada!


----------



## scubaborsboom (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for that, the more i talk to people about it, the more banff comes up. I wouldnt mind doing some road trips while im there as well, have to make the most of my time there.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Look at Big White just outside of Kelowna, they actively recruit in Australia & New Zealand and most of their staff are antipodean. They usually have job fairs in the winter there and you would arrive in Canada with a job, and would live ski in/ski out on the mountain.


----------



## scubaborsboom (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't really looking at living on a mountain, as I think it closes down future options, is there many trade jobs going around this part of Canada or would I be better to go somewhere else


----------

